# Alter F1-Manager Professional über Dos-Box unter Win7



## ferraristar (16. September 2010)

*Alter F1-Manager Professional über Dos-Box unter Win7*

Hi! 
Ich weiß, der F1-Manager ist schon alt, aber ich habe ihn mir erst vor kurzem gekauft und bin jetzt ziemlich enttäuscht, da ich ihn nicht zum Laufen bringe.
Nach einiger Recherche fand ich heraus, dass es mit dem Programm Dos-Box möglich sein sollte. Also dies auf meinem Rechner installiert und ausprobiert... leider erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Stub exec failed: dos4gw.exe No such file or directory.

In der Box habe ich zuvor folgendes eingegeben (D ist CD-Laufwerk, C:\[...]\Manager ist der Programm-Ordner):
mount d d:\ -t cdrom
mount c c:\[...]\Manager
c:\F1.exe

dos4gw.exe befindet sich im Verzeichnis und ich habe es bereits probeweise ausgetauscht.
Bei einem Aufruf von dos4gw.exe durch die Dos-Box erhalte ich folgenden Fehler: DOS/4G fatal error (1004): syntax is DOS4G <executable.xxx>

Von der Dos-Box verwende ich Version 0.74 unter Windows 7 32Bit.

Ich hoffe es findet sich jemand, der sich mit Dos-Programmen besser auskennt und mir helfen kann, denn an den alten Manager kommt kein moderner ran


----------



## MisterSmith (16. September 2010)

*AW: Alter F1-Manager Professional über Dos-Box unter Win7*

Habe das hier dazu gefunden:


> Das Programm ‘F1.EXE’, in dem Verzeichnis in das Sie den Formel 1 Manager
> Professional installiert haben, startet das Programmdirekt - ohne Starter.


Aber ich würde D-Fend für die Dos-Box verwenden, damit ist Dos-Box wesentlich einfacher zu bedienen.    
www.chip.de/downloads/D-Fend-Reloaded_40728196.html 

Edit: Der zweite Teil bezog sich auf die Installation, deshalb->gelöscht.

Okay, so hilft das dann natürlich nicht weiter.  

Aber vielleicht das hier:


> 1.DosBox Installieren (Wichtig bei Vista die Version 0.70 nutzen da die 0.72 ein fehler verursacht in Vista)


Mir ist aber nicht klar ob das auch bei Windows 7 der Fall ist.


----------



## ferraristar (16. September 2010)

*AW: Alter F1-Manager Professional über Dos-Box unter Win7*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Leider funktioniert es aber auch mit Version 0.70 nicht.


----------

